# Test results question



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

I had my first appointment at CARU this week and I had some blood tests done.

If I call the clinic in a week or 2 will the nurse be able to give me the blood results over the phone?  
I only want to know the actual figures of the blood tests.  
I will wait for the diagnosis untill I go back in October.

We were so shocked at how much paper work we had to do when we got there!
I didn't find the Dr very friendly but the nurse I was was lovely!

When my DH has to go back for a sperm analasis can he use the 'mens' room to produce the sample or will he have to do it in the toilets?


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi there,

Im sorry to say the nurse is not very friendly, I think somethimes they get complacent about seeing people and do not recognise that people are very anxious at the time of their appointment.
I dont know if you can have blood test results over the telephone, because of the data protection act and that you cannot confirm your ID, but I could be wrong.
I only ever saw the DR twice its usually the nurses the you deal with, on one occasion I had someone different completely and they were very nice.
Persevere, its knowbody is as scary as the scared you are proabably feeling at the moment, my advice would be to write any questions down between appointments, as I know if you get somewhat a coldfish, those questions go out the window.
Feel free to chat with me and let me know how you get on.

MJ


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your man can use a man's room hun

not sure about the bloods

what test results are they?

the nurses would be able to tell you i think do you have the direct number?


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

HI,

I had my bloods done at the Drs and so i don't know the policy at Caru. U should be able to ask for a print off of your blood results though. I don't think that receptionists can tell you over the phone but i think that a nurse might be able to.

I don't know ho far away from caru you live but my hubby did his sample at home and then i rushed it down to the unit. You have an hour to get it there. Its quite a surreal experience really as you have to keep the sample at body temperature for example under your armpit!!! 

Good luck

Maia


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

sorry in my first sentence I meant to say DR..


----------



## Littlewitchgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks you ladies  

I had the following blood tests done to check for PCOS
LH
Prolactin
FSH
Testosterone

The nurses number was given to me in my appointment card.  Can I just call them and ask for the results numbers?  Will they print me a copy of the results and post them to me before the appointment?  A friend of mine is a nurse and she can tell me what the results mean, I can't stand to have to wait until October.
My DH will have to do the sample at CARU because we live a 2 hour drive away.  Will he have to call CARU to book the room?  He has had to go into the toilet before to do them at the hospital before


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not sure how sperm samples work but i would book yes.

the nurse will give you the blood result i think so have a pen ready


----------



## poppygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

My DH was taken to a special room they have  for this purpose! It's full of the usual "goodies" you'd expect! It's at the end of the corridor before you enter the CARU unit.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi thought I'd had my penny's worth..... I had all my results over the phone.
I also eperienced an 'unfriendly' consult but rest of staff seem pretty good.  As someone else said we are their 'job' just like a mechanic sees a car.  They sometimes forget that this is a scary and sometimes traumatic time for us espec if its your first time.  Best of luck you you and DH and all other ladies on this thread X


----------

